# David brown 25d



## D4ve (Sep 16, 2012)

Ive got a David brown 25d made in 1956, however mine has a double seat and no toolbox, all of the other 25ds I have either seen photos of or actually seen have a single seat and toolbox. Does anybody know anything about it? (see pics)


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You may just own the very first Side by Side ever made!  Thanks for sharing with us. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Interesting..what country do you live in?


----------



## D4ve (Sep 16, 2012)

United kingdom


----------



## D4ve (Sep 16, 2012)

How do you mean side by side??????


----------



## D4ve (Sep 16, 2012)

What is the side by side part???? :-/


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

Side by side seating as opposed to one behind
the other like on a motorcycle or a quad.


----------



## D4ve (Sep 16, 2012)

Cool thanks!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

The best place to ask is the "David Brown Tractor Club"

Here

http://www.dbtc.co.uk/


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice looking tractor! I see a few european tractors have a double seat. I wonder if they were to carry an extra person to the area the the work was being done... or was it there to allow the operator to sit on either side of the tractor to get the best view of the feild and the cultivators etc.?
Regardless, a nice tractor and in great shape.


----------



## RobWilliams (Apr 4, 2016)

*25D Dual seat*

Hi 
I have just bought one with a Dual seat & Cropmaster Mudguards
Needs a fair bit of work NOW THERE ARE 2


----------

